# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  منح دورات و دكتوراه و ماجستير / هولندا

## الوسادة

*

منح دورات و دكتوراه و ماجستير / هولندا 


من خلال الرابط التالي : 


**http://www.moj.gov.jo/Portals/0/Content/sd.pdf







*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*تسلميلي دائما بتفيدي غيرك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلمو وسادتنا  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------

